

JRuby on Rails on Google App Engine - moomerman
http://olabini.com/blog/2009/04/jruby-on-rails-on-google-app-engine/

======
zacharypinter
App Engine might just be the push that JRuby needs for larger adoption within
the Rails community.

------
oomkiller
Thanks alot for this!

